# Animal Crossing Outfit Generator!



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 13, 2014)

http://yukkurigames.com/labelle/

I found this. It's a fun little toy that suggests random outfits. I don't know why it's so amusing. 

it just suggested _a ladybug tank, a silver rod, a hot dog hat, and brown plaid shorts_- which isn't all that bad, I guess. I'm going to challenge myself and wear some of these!

What'd you get?


----------



## Smug M (Jul 13, 2014)

Tiger jacket, tingle hood, and racing pants

- - - Post Merge - - -

I've Actually got all those so maybe ill try it


----------



## RiceBunny (Jul 13, 2014)

I got a golden axe, a green warm-up jacket, rimmed glasses, a white cosmos, purple high-tops, and frog-costume pants. O_O Someone has questionable, eclectic taste.


----------



## Ghostlyboo (Jul 13, 2014)

a kiwi tee, a purple-pumpkin head, monochrome shoes, white-lace socks, and a blue umbrella, with two-tone pants


----------



## xanisha (Jul 13, 2014)

How fun! I will try out some of these outfits ^.^


----------



## TeeTee (Jul 13, 2014)

basketball tank, a skeleton hood, and zebra pants


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 14, 2014)

_an aqua polka tee, a royal crown, rainbow tights, white leather shoes, an orange balloon, a yellow rose, and a gray tartan skirt?_


...I have not considered this, and I'm not sure I really want to.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

"Have you considered... a kiwi hat, a team NTDO tee, an eye patch, a modern umbrella, rainbow tights, and red boat shoes, with red-zap pants?"

Man, no wonder Labelle doesn't work for Gracie anymore. Turns out she got fired for horrible fashion sense.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jul 14, 2014)

Santa boots, yellow feather, blue tie-dye tank, gray socks, and hot spring skirt. I have no idea what that would like like.


----------



## quwail (Jul 14, 2014)

A baseball shirt, an orange knit hat, Mary Janes, and a vanilla ice cream, with a navy formal skirt. Interesting!


----------



## xanisha (Jul 14, 2014)

Have you considered...
a red ribbon and an alpinist dress?

What a underwhelming combination XD


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 14, 2014)

Have you considered...
a fern shirt, a green pinwheel, and cow pants?

...uhm.....no thanks.


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 14, 2014)

Have you considered...
a yellow balloon, cyber shades, aloha shorts, and a pink feather, with a sailor's shirt? No labelle I haven't


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 14, 2014)

Raviuchiha said:


> Have you considered...
> a yellow balloon, cyber shades, aloha shorts, and a pink feather, with a sailor's shirt? No labelle I haven't



Pff. Who wouldn't consider that? It's totally chic.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 14, 2014)

I wish this actually showed the items on the character.

With different hair/eye options.


----------



## BlueLeaf (Jul 14, 2014)

"Have you considered...
a ninja shirt and patched-knee pants?"

Not that bad actually, seems like a decent outfit.


----------



## nekosync (Jul 14, 2014)

"Have you considered...
a comfy sweater, basketball shoes, an orange knit hat, oval shades, and a ghost umbrella, with a white-lace skirt?"

That's actually a nice outfit, except for the hat.


----------



## Fia (Jul 14, 2014)

I got ballet slippers, a no. 2 shirt, a doctor's mirror, a pink nightcap, a silver axe, and a grass skirt xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 14, 2014)

Have you considered...
a go go shirt, a purple feather, yellow rain boots, a tweeter, and samurai pants?

I have these but um....yeah, no.....


----------



## shoujofighter (Jul 14, 2014)

_Have you considered...
wooden clogs, a cool tank, an indigo balloon, a yellow lily, and a gray tartan skirt?_

what


----------



## Plinkoid (Jul 14, 2014)

Have you considered...
a moldy shirt, an orange balloon, a ballroom mask, fishnet tights, and soccer shorts?

I haven't actually!!!!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 14, 2014)

Plinkoid said:


> Have you considered...
> a moldy shirt, an orange balloon, a ballroom mask, fishnet tights, and soccer shorts?
> 
> I haven't actually!!!!



Would you consider 'moldy' anything, though.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 14, 2014)

Cyan tee, Amethyst Tee,  Black Rain Boots, Lion Dance Mask, Red-Plaid Skirt.

Well then...


----------



## akidas (Jul 14, 2014)

"Have you considered...
a Varia Suit, a hockey mask, a Santa hat, pink slip-ons, argyle socks, and white formal pants?"

Sound awful.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 14, 2014)

a flowery tee, a lemon double scoop, a green-pumpkin head, and white-lace socks, with blue boxing shorts.

Meh. I'd go with what I think is best to wear.


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 14, 2014)

My results were a green balloon, a candy gingham tee, red tights, an orange cosmos, and navy formal pants. Have I considered it? Nope, and I don't think I ever will. Wearing red and orange together isn't one of my favorite looks.


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jul 14, 2014)

Caterpillar tank, green gym shorts and a blue bunny balloon.


----------



## Delphine (Jul 14, 2014)

So 'a racing helmet, a corseted skirt, a sunny parasol, and armor shoes, with a tan dogtooth tee'
WORST.
OUTFIT.
EVER.


----------



## scribblezoeya (Jul 14, 2014)

A purple violet, a lacy white tank, a heart b. balloon, white leather shoes, and rainbow plaid shorts.
Wow. That's pretty colour co-ordinated for a random generator. Wish I had most of the clothes though.
Where did you find this? xD It's cool.


----------



## Ettienne (Jul 14, 2014)

"Have you considered...
A maid dress?"

...Labelle, are you trying to say something here? XD


----------

